# New 2018 Gaggia Classic - mods??



## Jomider (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi there have just bought a new Gaggia and then having joined the forum and found all the possible mods and upgrades, discovered they are all for pre- 2015 machines.. oops

Anyone know what I can actually do with this thing - politely of course









PID No I cant

Silvia V3 ??

OPV ????

Brass Brew head and micro screen I think so..

Maybe I'll just leave it..

All the best J


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

If you can get the top off it and post some photos it may help. Some of the internals may be the same as the old machines


----------



## Jomider (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks Joey - going in!!


----------



## Jomider (Aug 24, 2018)

All looks a bit neat and tidy in there - not a copper pipe to be seen.. I cant see an OPV either... need to compare with the earlier version I think


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jomider said:


> All looks a bit neat and tidy in there - not a copper pipe to be seen.. I cant see an OPV either... need to compare with the earlier version I think
> 
> View attachment 36279
> View attachment 36280


The OPV is tucked away at the bottom near the pump. There's a thread somewhere in the gaggia section that shows it's location.


----------



## Jomider (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks Ashcroc.. delighted I managed to fit the Silvia V3 - have some pics if anyone needs - OPV next then


----------



## Jomider (Aug 24, 2018)

Good news, I see there is an OPV adjustment too - happy days


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

you will need a porterfilter with pressure gauge to adjust it, when I went to test mine and adjust it I found it was actually running at 10bar so I left it alone, but mine was an early 2015 so don't be surprised if it is different.


----------



## Jomider (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks for that - i found your posts earlier (having despaired that I couldn't adjust the OPV) and realise I am walking in your footsteps - albeit slowly!! - I have ordered an SPV up, so lets see

appreciate the support

All the best J


----------

